# Dive Report 8/20: Oriskany props and aft flight deck



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

*Dive Spot:* Oriskany
*Date:* 08/20/2011
*Temperatures:*

*Air:* 95
*Surface to 20': *85
*20-60’: *80
*60-130’: *73
*130-150’: *70
*150-225’: *68
*Visibility:*

*Surface to 80’:* 40’
*80-225’:* 60’
*Current:*

*Surface to 40’:* 1 knot out of the west
*40-225’:* 1.5 knots out of the south
*Gear:* Rebreather, trimix, scooter, etc.
*Charter boat:* H20 Below (www.ussoriskanydiver.com, 850-291-3501)
*Divers:* Bryan Clark, Anna Clark and Randy Terrell

*Dive:* 
After a brief stop at the island for an equipment check, we descended to the port edge of the flight deck. We were immediately approached by several large fish. The first fish was a light-colored gag grouper that weighs approximately 35 lbs. I have observed this fish several times near the bow at the flight deck level. It approached us from the direction of the bow and stopped when it was 20 feet from us. A 70 pound amberjack brushed against one of our divers and several amberjack (30-50 lbs) circled us for a few minutes. After enjoying the fish, we continued along the port edge of the flight deck. 

Near the fantail we saw a 5’ sandbar shark and several additional large amberjack and three almaco jacks, 5 to 10 pounds in size, swimming at the 160’ level.

After reaching the fantail, we descended straight down to the bottom. On the sand we found several large shells. Three of the shells contained octopuses and one shell contained a large hermit crab. Near the prop. I saw several white grunts.

Next we swam into the deep (10’) depression under the stern (225' max) and exited the bowl near the starboard prop. The depression contains a large number of small shells. From the starboard prop we ascended to the island at an angle along the starboard side of the ship. There are many ropes from damaged bouys and lost anchors on the starboard side. We also encountered a large amount of lost braided fishing line. This line can be an entanglement hazard since it is difficult to cut and often tied to may hooks.

Near the island I spotted several 5-10 pound red snapper. A large school of vermillion snapper were at the 80-110’ level on the starboard side.

Bryan


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

:yes:Great report, Too bad I am so old or I would be right there with you.:yes:


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

There's no school, like the old school bro.


----------

